# Sticky  Tributes to Chilliminx(Stef)



## Lunarags

Oh my goodness thats horrible, i had no idea, she will be missed


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh goodness @Annealise 

I messaged Stef not long ago as myself and Lee had been worried for her and she told me she had been having some pain and was going for tests. She asked me to let Lee know.

I am so very very sad to read this. What dreadful news. I absolutely would like to contribute towards something in her honour, Stef has been nothing but lovely to me about Oscar.

CM you will be sorely missed. I know you will be surrounded by all those cats who have gone before you - not least your beloved Benjie.

Much love to those who will feel this loss greatly. Love to Stef's family and friends. Annealise, please do let Stef's husband know we are thinking of him and send our condolences.


----------



## LeArthur

Oh my, that's so sad.

I was thinking earlier today how I haven't seen her around recently.

Such a wonderful person. So private, only now have I learnt Chillminx is actually Stef. Yet, here I am, absolutely crying my eyes out.

Rest in peace dearest Chillminx, you'll be missed tremendously.


----------



## pennycat

So sorry to read this awful news  RIP chillminx


----------



## QOTN

Poor Stef has been really ill since January. She said she would send me the results of all those tests she had been having and now I know why I hadn't heard. Nobody can replace her. She was always so willing to help cats and their owners.

I would like to contribute to any memorials.


----------



## buffie

Oh how sad.I had noticed that she hadn't posted recently but just assumed she was having a break.
Rest in peace Stef free from all pain x


----------



## O2.0

Oh I'm so sad to read this. I always found her to be so lovely and knowledgeable. She put so much time in to posting to help others, what a loss for the forum, and what a loss for all her loved ones. 
Sweet lady you will be missed


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@Annealise thank you for letting us know the very sad news about Stef - I was only thinking this afternoon that she hadn't been around much lately and had intended to post tomorrow to see if anyone had any news.

I'm another one who greatly benefited from her support and advice. Especially with my previous cat Missy. Steff went out of her way to help us - she is going to be missed so much.

Goodbye my friend, I wish I could have known you for longer but rest in peace now - your fight is over.


----------



## Jansheff

Really shocked and saddened to read this. Chillminx was so knowledgeable and took the trouble to write such detailed and helpful posts to so many people's problems and queries. She will be missed so much.


----------



## popcornsmum

Oh gosh this is so upsetting to read..I am absolutely devastated for her. Chillminx helped me over the years with Popcorn and always always took the time to reply to new members queries in such a professional calm manner. She will be very sadly missed.


----------



## slw

Very sorry to hear this sad news. X


----------



## SbanR

Such a shock. You'll be missed Stef.
I'd like to contribute @Annealise


----------



## Guest

I don’t even know what to say. In the short time I’ve been here I’ve been so impressed with her knowledge, her kindness and her generosity in sharing her invaluable experience. I think we all know when it comes to cat health on PF we would eagerly wait for Chillminx’s input on a thorny question. She would outclass many vets in her knowledge of cats. I truly wonder how many people have done as much as her to help cat owners, particularly new ones who are so out of their depth. 

We are really very much poorer today without her.


----------



## ebonycat

Oh no.... please no!!
I’m literally in floods of tears here.
Oh Stef, you were truly such a wonderful, kind, thoughtful, understanding, compassionate Lady.
You were always one of the first to offer help & guidance to not just newbies but all of us members.

I got to know you more last year when I myself was taken into hospital & undergoing test after test.
Then at Christmas I had a severe reaction to a new medication my specialists wanted me on.
I was housebound for over a week, was so worried I’d have to go back into hospital.
But you was there for me, keeping me going, your support & friendship meant so much to me.

And just a couple of months ago we both said that we were struggling again health wise, that we were both back & forth to the hospital & undergoing more tests.
I knew you were unwell, knew your doctors were running tests.
I was praying that your next message to me would say that your doctors had found out what was going on & that it would be treatable.
I was hoping against hope that it wouldn’t be cancer.

Oh Stef.
Sorry, I really can’t cope with this. I’m devastated to hear you’ve gone.
Devastated for your OH, devastated for your cats, who you loved so very much.
Devastated for you family, friends, for the cat rescue home you put your heart & soul into.
Devastated for all of us on PF Cat Chat that knew you & regarded you as a true guardian angel for cats & their owners. For your love & support over the years.

When I go to sleep tonight I will say a prayer for you.
I will pray that you were met at The Rainbow Bridge by your darling boy Benjie, your heart cat. You were completely heartbroken when he died so suddenly. He was your heart & soul.
I hope with all my heart that you are together again.
I pray there’s peace in your soul.

Stef my wonderful friend, I will miss you so very much.
I can’t believe I’ll never read another message from you, can’t believe I won’t see a message from you answering a newbie who’s looking for help, that I won’t see a message from you answering a what food advice thread.

Thank you Stef for everything, play at the bridge with Benjie, all of your past cats that you had lost, all of the cats at the bridge.
Give them all head scratches & cuddles.
My heart is crying right now.

Your friend for always.

E xx


----------



## Guest

ebonycat said:


> Oh no.... please no!!
> I'm literally in floods of tears here.
> Oh Stef, you were truly such a wonderful, kind, thoughtful, understanding, compassionate Lady.
> You were always one of the first to offer help & guidance to not just newbies but all of us members.
> 
> I got to know you more last year when I myself was taken into hospital & undergoing test after test.
> Then at Christmas I had a severe reaction to a new medication my specialists wanted me on.
> I was housebound for over a week, was so worried I'd have to go back into hospital.
> But you was there for me, keeping me going, your support & friendship meant so much to me.
> 
> And just a couple of weeks ago we both said that we were struggling again health wise, that we were both back & forth to the hospital & undergoing more tests.
> I knew you were unwell, knew your doctors were running tests.
> I was praying that your next message to me would say that your doctors had found out what was going on & that it would be treatable.
> I was hoping against hope that it wouldn't be cancer.
> 
> Oh Stef.
> Sorry, I really can't cope with this. I'm devastated to hear you've gone.
> Devastated for your OH, devastated for your cats, who you loved so very much.
> Devastated for you family, friends, for the cat rescue home you put your heart & soul into.
> Devastated for all of us on PF Cat Chat that knew you & regarded you as a true guardian angel for cats & their owners. For your love & support over the years.
> 
> When I go to sleep tonight I will say a prayer for you.
> I will pray that you were met at The Rainbow Bridge by your darling boy Benjie, your heart cat. You were completely heartbroken when he died so suddenly. He was your heart & soul.
> I hope with all my heart that you are together again.
> I pray there's peace in your soul.
> 
> Stef my wonderful friend, I will miss you so very much.
> I can't believe I'll never read another message from you, can't believe I won't see a message from you answering a newbie who's looking for help, that I won't see a message from you answering a what food advice thread.
> 
> Thank you Stef for everything, play at the bridge with Benjie, all of your past cats that you had lost, all of the cats at the bridge.
> Give them all head scratches & cuddles.
> My heart is crying right now.
> 
> Your friend for always.
> 
> E xx


It's too sad for words. When you think of people who do great things, often you think of the powerful or famous. But actually the greatest acts are done discreetly, generously, without any thought for reward or recognition. Just out of the sheer beauty of wanting to help another person. How many of us rely on our cats to get through our hard times? And when our little rascals are unwell, how stressed we get. In those really confusing, anxious times chillminx would offer kind, and loving (there's no other word for it), informed advice which would put your heart at rest. And what greater gift or achievement in the world is there than to heal someone's heart, especially when it is breaking? That's what chillminx did, in her own classy, beautiful way. I wonder how many people I can say that about.


----------



## lymorelynn

She was such a kind and caring lady who freely gave so much of her time to help so many members and she will be very sadly missed for her expertise and for her always considerate replies. I had only sent her a message yesterday to ask if she was okay 
Rip dear Stef xxx 
@Annealise thank you being the bearer of this sad news. I would be honoured to contribute to your tribute.


----------



## kimthecat

That's devastating news .  She will be very much missed.


----------



## Kirstd78

I'm a cat newbie and posted a few times and received wonderfully detailed, thoughtful and you could tell experienced advice, she was clearly a selfless, kind person who will be missed both virtually here and in her daily life xx


----------



## Treaclesmum

Such tragic news, it is heartbreaking to think that such a sweet and caring forum member who always gave such great and comprehensive advice to so many, should have lost her life in such a sudden and awful way  

It really is so unfair and just shows that the greatest people we know are often the ones who have to leave before us. I hope that she is now in Heaven with Benji and her other much missed pets, whilst still sending her beams of wisdom down on us all and for all those who join this forum looking for answers in difficult and painful situations.

I would really like to contribute.


----------



## Psygon

Oh - I am so so shocked and saddened to read this. Just no words really absolutely devastating news - in many ways she was the heart and soul of these forums. Always someone who was willing to help anyone and everyone with their feline problems. I know I won't be the only one who will miss her.

I would like to contribute to the tribute


----------



## Whompingwillow

This is such sad and shocking news  I really have no words! Stef was such a beautiful and amazing human and has given me so much help and advice over the years which I am forever grateful for. I have learnt so much from her! What a gorgeous soul.
I would love to contribute to your tribute


----------



## Callidora

No! I can’t believe what I’ve just read, this is truly heartbreaking! I’ve only been a member since last year, I joined because our new kitten had ailments that I’ve never dealt with before and Chillminx was always there, replying to every query or concern I had. There’s many, many cat parents on here who will be truly lost without her. 
Fly high up there Chillminx with all your fur babies, and please take good care of my boys and girl for me xxx


----------



## Nicola234

So sorry to read this news, I’ve not been here too long but noticed that chillminx hadn’t been posting as she was always on with such lovely, helpful answers for everyone. She’ll be missed. RIP Stef xx


----------



## NaomiM

Very very sad to read this. She was such a big part of this forum, and a big help to so many. Chillminx you will be greatly missed.


----------



## rona

Her occasional forays into General chat were always something to look forward too.

One of those memorable characters of Pet Forum, and I'm sure sorely missed by those who knew her


----------



## Summercat

I am very sad to read this. I knew she was ill but did not expect her to pass so soon. She will be very much missed, not just for her knowledge but how kindly she shared with all. 
I will join in the memorial.


----------



## Orla

On no. How absolutely tragic. So very sad to read this. Over the years her advice has been invaluable, either given directly to me or things I've learned from other threads she had posted in. Such a knowledgeable, friendly and supportive lady who was so generous with her time and advice. She will be so very missed xx


----------



## lullabydream

Stef had been so welcoming to me. Obviously I hadn't even a cat but my friends sister had and was worried. Well actually she had two, and instead of asking a question I messaged Steph and she was nothing but lovely. Although she had been lovely.

What most people don't know about me is I am also grieving. We are waiting on the coroners report for my friends son who passed away suddenly. He had underlying health problems and Down Syndrome but he was 'our community'

My brain is fried at the moment, with medication, lack of a certain one, emotions etc sadness grief etc. When I brought Ivy home the first thing I did when I had a moment was share in my joy of cats, and ask for tips and help from Steph. I knew she would be brilliant. Then because my head is all over the place I called her by the wrong name, and had to apologise a few hours later. I think it's because I need to make a phone call to someone with a name beginning with S about how my friend was and funeral arrangements.

I woke up about half an hour ago thinking Steph hasn't replied. I hope everything is OK. I will start a thread. Yes another one.

@SusieRainbow I think it's a good idea to have a collection. I believe Steph volunteered at a rescue so would they accept a donation from us.

RIP Steph, you will be missed but never forgotten


----------



## LinznMilly

I didn't know Chillminx much but it's clear from the tributes how valued she was, how kind, thoughtful and knowledgeable she was. A true credit to the forum.

RIP Stef. The night sky has gained another star. 

Deepest Sympathy to your family, friends (RL and virtual), and your beloved cats. 

X


----------



## Lurcherlad

Such sad news


----------



## Cleo38

This is such sad news, her posts in the cat section were always so informative, knowledgeable & helpful to so many people. She obviously took so much time to help people out & offer advice 

I think donations to her rescue or a cat related charity would be a good idea & I would definitely donate.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Oh no this is so sad  I don’t post much in cat chat but do read quite a bit and she was so knowledgeable and caring and helped everyone she could. What a loss to the world  

My condolences to her family and friends. R.I.P Stef


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

I came on here so shocked to hear about chillminx one of the most selfless wonderful knowledge people on here. She always gave such great advice and long written replies to help people with there cats. She will be sadly missed and if I can help on the memorial let me know.


----------



## Charity

Such shocking news, I'm truly very sad to read this. She was the kindest, most knowlegeable person on this forum. She gave so much time to helping people with their questions and problems and she gave so much of herself to her love of cats.

My thoughts and prayers go to her family and friends.

Stef we will all miss you, lovely lady and remember you with much affection. God bless

Please include me in a tribute


----------



## Bethanjane22

I’m lost for words. This is such incredibly sad news. She really was the heart and soul of the forums, always there with the best advice, never judgmental and always helpful with the interest of cats at the forefront.

She will be missed by so many, and I feel privileged to have been one of the countless she helped with her kindness and wisdom.

Sleep peacefully Stef xx

I would be happy to donate towards a tribute for her x


----------



## Tigermoon

I am so shocked to read this news. Stef was one of the forums constants, always there and ready to help particularly in regard to her knowledge about diets and food trials. 

We often messaged one another, most recently she supported me through diagnosis and treatment for an allergy related skin issue with one of my cats as she'd gone through the same with one of her own. I did wonder why she'd stopped posting just recently but had no idea just how poorly she was. 

Rest in peace Stef xx


----------



## slartibartfast

I'm lost for words. RIP Chillminx, you will be missed.


----------



## Jojomomo

Very sad news, I also benefited from Stef's support and knowledge. As everyone else has said she was always there to help people, in such a kind way. I'd also like to make a contribution.

RIP Stef xxx


----------



## SbanR

I was thinking it might be nice to send a donation from the forum to the charity Stef helped at. If there's sufficient collected, and I'm sure there will be, how about a pen in her name?
What do members think? Mods?


----------



## Purplecatlover

I haven’t got words. How incredibly sad. Stef helped me & Jasper more than anyone could ever understand and I feel angry that such a wonderful lady has been taken from the world.
When I can collect my thoughts I will write something more.

I would like to help with any memorial. Words nor, money would never be enough to show my gratitude to her, but I would like to help x

I hope she rests in complete peace xx


----------



## MilleD

Oh, no no no.

This is devastating news.

She was one of the most helpful nice people on this forum.

Utterly terrible.


----------



## ewelsh

I am so deeply saddened by this news! Stef, which has repeatedly been said, is such a warm, kind, honest, lovely lady and my friend.

I will miss our chats of our favourite period of history and our shared love of classic music.

In my prayers x

I will play a piece from her beloved JS Bach in remembrance for a in incredibly kind lady who will be very much missed by so many.


----------



## ewelsh

Please include me for both floral tribute and other


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> I was thinking it might be nice to send a donation from the forum to the charity Stef helped at. If there's sufficient collected, and I'm sure there will be, how about a pen in her name?
> What do members think? Mods?


I think this is exactly what Stef would love


----------



## SusieRainbow

SbanR said:


> I was thinking it might be nice to send a donation from the forum to the charity Stef helped at. If there's sufficient collected, and I'm sure there will be, how about a pen in her name?
> What do members think? Mods?


This was very much a thought of mine . I would be happy to contribute annd also to a @Annealise's suggestion.


----------



## QOTN

SbanR said:


> I was thinking it might be nice to send a donation from the forum to the charity Stef helped at. If there's sufficient collected, and I'm sure there will be, how about a pen in her name?
> What do members think? Mods?


I think this is the best possible idea.


----------



## Siskin

I don’t post in the cat part of the forum but often read threads particularly if a title catches my interest. Chilliminx posts were always thoughtful, kind and always helpful. She will be sadly missed


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> I was thinking it might be nice to send a donation from the forum to the charity Stef helped at. If there's sufficient collected, and I'm sure there will be, how about a pen in her name?
> What do members think? Mods?


I'm happy to donate


----------



## lorilu

Oh my gosh. I'd noticed her absence. Thank you so much for letting us know @Annealise. My deepest condolences to her family, friends and pets. I hope she didn't suffer.


----------



## Cully

Devastating news. Chilliminx was such a fount of wisdom and knowledge from which so many benefited.
I always read her posts with great interest and learnt such a lot from her. The forum will be a sadder place for her passing.
My thoughts are with her family and friends.
I'd be more than happy to contribute.


----------



## idris

Devastating news she was a shining light of reason and reasonableness. A lovely lady .deeply missed


----------



## Mrs Funkin

As I'm sitting reading everyone's beautiful messages, Stormzy is on the radio (Blinded by Your Grace) and I'm struck as to how the world will definitely be a much worse place without Stef in it.

I think the pen name at the rescue Stef volunteered at is a great idea @SbanR - I'm happy to contribute to flowers and anything else that people think fitting.


----------



## Ringypie

Oh my gosh I am so shocked and sad to read this. Rest in peace Chillminx, a truly beautiful kind soul.
I would also like to contribute to any collections or flowers.


----------



## oliviarussian

Tears streaming down my face at this news, I actually can’t find the words right now


----------



## Calvine

I am utterly heartbroken to read this; there are not enough words to describe what an amazingly kind and giving person she was and such an enormous asset to this forum who will be terribly missed. I even contacted her when a friend had concerns about her cat and she too was amazed at the wonderful help she so readily and happily gave. It would be marvellous to have a lasting memorial to such a wonderful lady and I would like to contribute. RIP dear Stef.


----------



## JaimeandBree

I haven’t been on for ever such a long time but a PF friend alerted me to this sad news and I had to come and add my tribute and condolences.

If ever the “VIP” status on PF really meant anything then it was meant for someone like Stef. A forum heavyweight and legend in the truest sense who contributed quietly and consistently and rose above the politics, drama, and comings and goings of other members. There can scarcely be a member of the cat forums who hasn’t at one point or another benefited from her invaluable knowledge and wisdom of cat behaviour. Probably just about the most tagged member of all time as whenever someone popped up with a question or a worry then invariably the rest of us would say “Where’s Chillminx, she’ll know what to do”. 

I didn’t know her well on a personal level but I didn’t need to to know that she was a truly lovely lady and she will be sorely missed by all of her friends on the forum and no doubt by all those who knew her “in the real world”.

A huge loss, rest in peace Stef.

I would like to contribute to a memorial please and think a pen in her honour of something along those lines would be a lovely idea and highly fitting.


----------



## AstroKitties

Such sad news. Condolences to her family and friends xx

I haven't long joined this forum but I always read her posts with great interest and learnt so much from her prior to getting our little kitten. Even from past posts of many years ago through doing searches of possibly covered topics. Such a great loss to this forum, rest in peace Chillminx (Stef).


----------



## Trixie1

So shocked and very, very sad to hear this devastating news about Chillminx (Stef) what a wonderful, very special lady she was with a heart of gold. She will be greatly missed by many. My thoughts and prayers are with her family and friends at this incredibly sad time. I would also like to contribute to flowers or to the shelter where she volunteered.


----------



## Arny

Best wishes to her family and friends.
She took a huge amount of time to help individuals.
Her responses to certain aliments were so detailed and put in ways that anyone could understand.


----------



## Paddypaws

Well I’m sure I’m not the only one shedding tears at this sad news. 
Stef had shared with me some time ago that she had chronic health issues which would shorten her life but I had no idea about this latest diagnosis. 
We had chatted quite a lot over pm through the years and one particular conversation comes to mind...about the charities we were choosing to support. We both worried about the waste of funds seen in the bigger charities, including the one she volunteered for. She gave me details of her favoured cat charity and I could share that part of her pm here if folks would like? I too would love to contribute to a lasting and practical memorial such as a sponsored pen.


----------



## MilleD

Paddypaws said:


> Well I'm sure I'm not the only one shedding tears at this sad news.


You're not. I keep coming back to the thread and still can't quite believe it.

I hope she wouldn't mind me sharing this, but this was in the last PM i had from her late last year. It feels like a premonition now.


----------



## lullabydream

Paddypaws said:


> Well I'm sure I'm not the only one shedding tears at this sad news.
> Stef had shared with me some time ago that she had chronic health issues which would shorten her life but I had no idea about this latest diagnosis.
> We had chatted quite a lot over pm through the years and one particular conversation comes to mind...about the charities we were choosing to support. We both worried about the waste of funds seen in the bigger charities, including the one she volunteered for. She gave me details of her favoured cat charity and I could share that part of her pm here if folks would like? I too would love to contribute to a lasting and practical memorial such as a sponsored pen.


Oh definitely share the pm. I always saw through her posts it was small independent rescues her heart belonged.

It was actually those that were helpful to me on looking for a cat but none suitable and not enough in rescue, and my allergy a bit of a problem with Covid-19 and social distancing.


----------



## Summercat

I am happy to join in for both a floral tribute and a pen in her honor. She was truly a friend to cats and those that love them.

I think that is a good idea @Paddypaws about using her favorite cat charity. Please share.

I feel a bit in disbelief still even though I knew she was not well. It seems so sudden and the forum will not be the same without her.


----------



## SbanR

Paddypaws said:


> Well I'm sure I'm not the only one shedding tears at this sad news.
> Stef had shared with me some time ago that she had chronic health issues which would shorten her life but I had no idea about this latest diagnosis.
> We had chatted quite a lot over pm through the years and one particular conversation comes to mind...about the charities we were choosing to support. We both worried about the waste of funds seen in the bigger charities, including the one she volunteered for. She gave me details of her favoured cat charity and I could share that part of her pm here if folks would like? I too would love to contribute to a lasting and practical memorial such as a sponsored pen.


As I suspected, there's considerable support for a pen in her name so your information would be most welcome if a collection towards that idea comes about.


----------



## H.M

I'm very sorry to hear this sad news. Chillminx has helped me many times since I have joined this forum. Without her I would still be clueless. I am forever grateful for her kindness and knowledge that she has shared. Thank you Chillminx.

My thoughts and prayers for her family, friends, and even her cats.


----------



## Guest

Yes I’d like to contribute to a pen in her honour too please.


----------



## Paddypaws

this is a quote from a pm conversation between us.as you can see, Stef had huge respect for the work of Sally at the Arc and so I believe that would be a great charity to support in her memory. 
she mentions Golden Oldies too, referencing another small charity, but we could combine the two wishes and maybe sponsor an oldie cat through the Arc as well as providing a pen? 


So what I have done is give as much support as I can to the ARC. Because of the distance I live from Sally my support has been mostly financial in the form of donations of cat food, and cat accessories, as well as money. And moral support to Sal herself. If I lived nearer or was in better health I would do so much more to help her. She is an amazing woman, I am full of admiration for her tireless work, her strength to carry on day after day at the 'coal face' dealing with many horrendous, deeply upsetting situations. I do worry about her health though, and often fear she is overdoing things.

So like you, I do feel I would rather give the bulk of my support to places like the ARC. Every penny the ARC gets is appreciated and put to good use immediately. There is not an atom of complacency there (unlike the Rescue I belong to) and I know that every bit of support Sally gets counts and is valued..

I also like very much the work of the Golden Oldies and would like to see them grow so they can offer more help to more cats.


----------



## Psygon

MilleD said:


> You're not. I keep coming back to the thread and still can't quite believe it.
> 
> I hope she wouldn't mind me sharing this, but this was in the last PM i had from her late last year. It feels like a premonition now.
> 
> View attachment 464817


Same for me. I can't believe she has gone. There were tears last night and every time I come back here and read everyone's tributes to her there are more tears.

So very very sad.


----------



## vivien

I am so sorry to read about Steff she helped me many times. This is such a shock. RIP lovely Chillminx

viv xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

OMG. This is a massive shock. Stef helped me out loads with Barneys issues. Always there to help and respond to messages for advice. Cant believe it. such sad news.

I will definitely contribute. 

RIP Stef
X


----------



## urbantigers

I am shocked and saddened by this news. Even though I didn’t know her well, it was impossible not to notice how helpful she was to anyone who asked for help. She will be sorely missed on the forum. My condolences to her friends and family.

I would also like to contribute to any fund.


----------



## Psygon

Been thinking a bit about Chillminx and the interactions I had with her on the forums and wondering if there is a way to create another tribute. Something that shows the impact she had on the many forum members and their cats. 

The only thing I could think of is some kind of book of remembrance / thread of remembrance. 

Maybe something like a photo of our cats and a short statement. For example, 

This is Darcy, when Darcy had an unknown illness Chillminx was there to offer help, support and reassurance. Thank you Chillminx 

Just thinking out loud really


----------



## Orla

Happy to contribute to whatever is decided. I am still in shock x


----------



## Annealise

ewelsh said:


> I am so deeply saddened by this news! Stef as has repeatedly been said, is such a warm, kind, honest, lovely lady and my friend.
> 
> I will miss our chats of our favourite period of history and our shared love of classic music.
> 
> In my prayers x
> 
> I will play a piece from her beloved JS Bach in remembrance for a in incredibly kind lady who will be very much missed by so many.


Thank you so much for those kind words and the Bach piece. Hauser is very talented isn't he... I was listening to it whilst reading the comments. Stef would be so humbled by all the lovely tributes. Words can't express how sad I feel right now.


----------



## Jackie C

I'm shocked and upset by this terribly sad news. I didn't know she was so ill. Stef was one of the first people I "met" on the forum and helped with my lovely cat, Betty and the issues she had when we first rescued her. She was so friendly, so knowledgeable and so kind. She was such an important member of the forum, a true "VIP", she will be greatly missed. My condolences to her family, friends and loved ones.

[QUOTE="ewelsh, post: 1065752487, member: 1254737"

I will play a piece from her beloved JS Bach in remembrance for a in incredibly kind lady who will be very much missed by so many.





[/QUOTE]

Thank you for posting the Bach piece, I actually read the rest of the messages whilst it played, which was beautiful and fitting.

If able, it would be nice for the family if they were able to read all these kind messages that Stef has received and how she has helped so many people whom she never met.

I would also like to contribute to the pen, I know the Golden Oldies was a charity she supported, or wherever is appropriate. I have paypal.

RIP Stef. 
Your legacy will last.


----------



## Annealise

@Psygon what a lovely idea. Thank you for that suggestion.


----------



## huckybuck

I am utterly heartbroken.

So very very sorry my dear friend xx


----------



## huckybuck

@Annealise

I would like to contribute to the floral tribute.

I would also like to contribute to whatever memorial is chosen.

Please can you let Stef's husband know that I am thinking of her and that I am devastated.


----------



## Charity

I think it would be a good idea if anyone who wants to start donations for a pen or cat charity liaises with @Annealise as she has already said she has something in mind, then whatever is decided could be put to the rest of us to donate otherwise it could get a bit disorganised. I'm happy to give for flowers and a charity


----------



## Willsee

I am so so shocked and saddened hearing this, although I’ve not been a member of this forum for long I loved reading Chillminx’s replies to other members as they were so detailed and you knew she was talking from long experience and a deep affection for all cats. I will sorely miss her informative posts.

Please send my heartfelt condolences to her family. I would also like to contribute to a charity or memorial, she was a very special person x


----------



## Spirited_Violet

I'm another at a loss for words. She helped me and so many other newbies out so much and was always so kind.

RIP Chillminx.


----------



## immum

So shocked and devastated to be reading this.
I had been wondering why I hadn't seen any words of wisdom from Chillminx recently.
She was such a dedicated and knowledgeable cat lady, so helpful to anyone that needed it.
I will happily donate.

RIP Chillminx


----------



## Psygon

Jackie C said:


> If able, it would be nice for the family if they were able to read all these kind messages that Stef has received and how she has helped so many people whom she never met.


This is kind of what I was thinking with a thread of remembrance or a book of remembrance - something that can be shared with Stef's family to show what an impact she had on lots of people here.


----------



## Joy84

Such sad news ...
The forum has lost a wonderful person who was always happy to help and advise and who made it a trully amazing place for us all.
RIP Stef, you will be sorely missed by so many!
My deepest condolences for Stef's family and friends ...
I would also like to contribute to flowers/memorial


----------



## DolomiTTe

I haven't had chance to get online since early yesterday evening, so am shocked and saddened to hear this news. Chillminx (Stef) helped discover that one of my cats has a chicken intolerance, which has been a godsend, I'll really miss her posts and excellent advice. I'd be happy to contribute too. My heartfelt condolences to all her family and friends. x


----------



## JaimeandBree

@SusieRainbow are you organising the collection for both flowers and a memorial? I'd like to contribute to both, go fund me or just giving is probably a nice way to do it if they don't charge too much as you can leave messages which her family could see, that would be a bit like a book of remembrance @Psygon

*Wonders if we can get a floral tribute in the shape of a cat. Or PF colours?*


----------



## Calvine

Psygon said:


> the impact she had on the many forum members


I (and it seems others too) have never felt so deeply the tremendous, and probably irreplaceable loss of someone I have never even met: it honestly feels as though someone switched off a really bright light and the forum will be so much poorer without her as there is no-one really to take her place - she's a sort of unsung hero. As with @MilleD, Stef did once tell me she was terrified of getting covid because of her health issues, tho' I had no idea how serious they were and talking of someone on the forum who had been unnecessarily rude to her she said (jokingly I thought): ''With any luck she might leave, but not in my lifetime'' - I thought it was just a figure of speech.


----------



## Annealise

Charity said:


> I think it would be a good idea if anyone who wants to start donations for a pen or cat charity liaises with @Annealise as she has already said she has something in mind, then whatever is decided could be put to the rest of us to donate otherwise it could get a bit disorganised. I'm happy to give for flowers and a charity


@ Charity - Thank you. I feel we will all feel present by sending the floral display but I do like the ideas of the pen or Stef's particular cat charity. I have asked the mod @SusieRainbow to take over the financial contributions in an official capacity.

After searching for something suitable I found this; I think Stef would have liked it


----------



## teddylion

This is just so, so sad. I'm sitting here in tears.

She was always so generous with her time and information on the forum, a true kind soul. I'm sure she'd appreciate donations to a charity in her memory.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Annealise said:


> Thank you Charity. I feel we will all feel present by sending the floral display but I do like the ideas of the pen or Stef's particular cat charity. I have asked the mod SusieRainbow to take over the financial contributions in an official capacity.
> 
> After searching for something suitable I found this; I think Stef would have liked it


Perfect! I'm sure she would have loved that. Can it be done up to look like her boy Benji if anyone knows what he looked like? I don't remember her posting much about her own cats on here.

I have no doubt that more than enough will be raised for a lovely floral plus a permanent memorial or donation in her name.


----------



## Psygon

JaimeandBree said:


> Perfect! I'm sure she would have loved that. Can it be done up to look like her boy Benji if anyone knows what he looked like? I don't remember her posting much about her own cats on here.
> 
> I have no doubt that more than enough will be raised for a lovely floral plus a permanent memorial or donation in her name.


I have a picture of him because I did a portrait for her. I can share it xx


----------



## Guest

I wonder if there’s a way we can produce an electronic version of a remembrance which can then be printed for her family? As a proper book?


----------



## Hammystar

I am so shocked and saddened to read this. She was always helpful with her posts and gave great advice. I wish I had known her properly like many of you did.

Chillminx I hope you have met all your beloved pets at the rainbow bridge and have crossed over together.

Love and condolences to her family and friends.

HS xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Stupid question will be buying a pen or sponsoring the pen in Steph’s name?


----------



## Charity

Annealise said:


> @ Charity - Thank you. I feel we will all feel present by sending the floral display but I do like the ideas of the pen or Stef's particular cat charity. I have asked the mod SusieRainbow to take over the financial contributions in an official capacity.
> 
> After searching for something suitable I found this; I think Stef would have liked it


I think that is perfect


----------



## Annealise

@Douglas' Dad that is such a lovely idea.

I have been sitting here thinking how much her husband would appreciate all these lovely tributes to Stef, but alas he is unable to see them.

I notified him today about them all. I am sure it is comforting to him.


----------



## Annealise

JaimeandBree said:


> Perfect! I'm sure she would have loved that. Can it be done up to look like her boy Benji if anyone knows what he looked like? I don't remember her posting much about her own cats on here.
> 
> I have no doubt that more than enough will be raised for a lovely floral plus a permanent memorial or donation in her name.


I thought about that as I have a pic of Stef's beloved Benji. After scrolling online at countless cat floral arrangements I have realised the work is only as good as the person who carries it out. Many looked cheap and garish and cartoon like, unlike the one I found. I could ask the Florist in question if she could make one of Benji.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Psygon said:


> This is kind of what I was thinking with a thread of remembrance or a book of remembrance - something that can be shared with Stef's family to show what an impact she had on lots of people here.


I contribute to another forum for family Carers and when my Mother died a lot of the other members sent their condolences and kind messages. One of the Moderators took the time to copy and paste all the lovely messages into a word document which they then emailed to me. I was able to then print it off and share with my family. Although that was 12 years ago now I still have that document.


----------



## LeArthur

Annealise said:


> @Douglas' Dad that is such a lovely idea.
> 
> I have been sitting here thinking how much her husband would appreciate all these lovely tributes to Stef, but alas he is unable to see them.
> 
> I notified him today about them all. I am sure it is comforting to him.


You could send him the link so he can read them.


----------



## Annealise

Bertie'sMum said:


> I contribute to another forum for family Carers and when my Mother died a lot of the other members sent their condolences and kind messages. One of the Moderators took the time to copy and paste all the lovely messages into a word document which they then emailed to me. I was able to then print it off and share with my family. Although that was 12 years ago now I still have that document.


It would be so nice for Stef's husband to have that to look upon. Could you send that idea to @SusieRainbow please?


----------



## LaMamush

This is so shocking and sad to hear. I've been lurking this forum for a little while now (without signing up) for useful tips and information as we adopted a kitten. Chillminx has been one of those stand-out users throughout who always seemed so informative, helpful and kind, no matter the issue, and her love for cats really shone through. I really felt I should create an account to send my condolences. My heart goes out to her family and loved ones, she will be sorely missed by many. x


----------



## Psygon

LaMamush said:


> This is so shocking and sad to hear. I've been lurking this forum for a little while now (without signing up) for useful tips and information as we adopted a kitten. Chillminx has been one of those stand-out users throughout who always seemed so informative, helpful and kind, no matter the issue, and her love for cats really shone through. I really felt I should create an account to send my condolences. My heart goes out to her family and loved ones, she will be sorely missed by many. x


This just brought tears to my eyes again. Xx


----------



## lillytheunicorn

Oh Chillminx (Stef) I can’t believe you are gone. You have helped me and the cats so much over the years I have had them. You have imparted so much knowledge to us.

I was just about to message her as she was very obviously missing from threads. I would love to contribute in honour.


----------



## Marg.

That's very sad news.
Yes I will contribute.


----------



## Ali71

I'm so sorry to read this news, as has been said many times over, Stef went out of her way to help me personally on a number of occasions both on posts and pm's. I can't believe it  Such a truly selfless and kind person, always ready to reply to anyone in need if she could help either practically or to offer words of comfort. 

She really will be sadly missed. The boys and I would be honoured to contribute either to a floral arrangement or to a collection in her memory.
My sincerest condolences to her family and loved ones, 2 legs and four xx


----------



## lullabydream

Just catching up and I feel like we are all in this little secret members club of who Chillminx helped

Well I say, what an absolute honour to be part of it. She must be smiling down at us all saying look at all these people confess to pms galore about help, then a little bit of chit chat thrown in. Or rather a lot of chit chat

I had a feeling it would be the ARC and Sally

Now remember if any of us win the lottery, we start a rescue in her honour.

If it wasn't for all her simple brilliant advice I wouldn't even thought I would have the skills to own a cat.


----------



## ebonycat

Sorry I forgot to write in my message yesterday that of course I want to contribute to the memorial’s, whatever is chosen.

I still can’t believe Stef is gone.
She was so unbelievably kind, thoughtful & just wanted to help us all understand our cats better.

Reading through all these messages, she touched all our lives.
To have this level of love & deep sorrow towards someone most of us had never met in real life, just proves that she was one very unique & very special Lady.
I’ve been in bouts of tears since yesterday.

The forum has lost a truly wonderful soul.
I’m going to miss you so very much Stef.

Sleep well dear friend xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Shocked and absolutely heartbroken to hear this.

Chillminx was such a patient, kind and knowledgeable member of this forum. Her knowledge in some areas outweighed mine, and I always found her input invaluable.

Just today I gave out her information on elimination diets to another cat owner. It's a resource I use regularly; nothing I could create myself would better it.

The forum and the world are a poorer place tonight.


----------



## Jenbob21

So sorry to hear the sad news, Chillminx was fantastic when I was having problems with my boy, and always took time to help and explain things even though she probably had done hundreds of times before for other members!
Sending lots of love to all her family and friends


----------



## Annealise

SusieRainbow said:


> Up to £140 already, what a lovely , generous bunch you are!


That is great news.

It would be great to reach the target for the wreath and then consider Stef's chosen Cat charity. I believe it is called The Arc.

Thank you lovely members.


----------



## jill3

I am so Heart broken to hear that Chillminx has passed away. In January and she gave me some info on how i can get one of mine cats to loose weight. She said to let me know how we were getting on. As it's been a couple of months I was going to tell her today that all her info had worked and that she had lost a bit of weight.
I am so shocked and gutted. It really does makes me wonder sometimes if there is a God!
Rest in peace dear Stef xx


----------



## Emmasian

Just found out the terrible news and have come flying to the forum in disbelief. What a shocking and tragic loss of a wonderful, wise, and gracious lady who must have helped a whole generation of cat parents.

When I first came to the forum, nearly 6 years ago, driven by a desperate need for help with my sick kittens, Stef was the first to answer and welcome me. I felt like I wasn't alone in dealing with my situation, and ever since have always thought when something happened with the cats, don't worry, Chillminx will know what to do.

A great light has definitely been extinguished in our world, but I have a feeling a beautiful, cat-shaped star is blazing away deep in the heavens.

eWelsh's amazing Bach tribute made me cry with its beauty. I wish I knew how to post musical clips as I would play The Humming Chorus from Madame Butterfly for Stef. I was experimenting with classical music to keep howling Pumpkins calm on vet trips, and on hearing that this piece rendered them silent, she said they had excellent taste!

Rest in peace wonderful, beautiful lady. You have been loved xxx


----------



## Jojomomo

On behalf of @Emmasian ( hopefully that's the right one) x


----------



## Milo’s mum

This is truly sad! Stef was the person I would always look up to for advice. She was always calm and constructive.
She was the most true contributor to this forum.
Love you Chillminx!


----------



## Emmasian

Jojomomo said:


> On behalf of @Emmasian ( hopefully that's the right one) x


Thanks so much for posting that tribute. When I played it, Freya came and jumped on my knee, purring xxx


----------



## Annealise

@Emmasian - such a lovely tribute and beautiful piece of music. X


----------



## SusieRainbow

We're now up to £700 whch is amazing! Thanks to all who have donated, the kitties wll be living in luxury!


----------



## Guest

SusieRainbow said:


> We're now up to £700 whch is amazing! Thanks to all who have donated, the kitties wll be living in luxury!


As well they should.
A fitting tribute to our dearly departed friend.
She hasn't just saved feline lives, she's saved the human ones who depend on those moggies.


----------



## Annealise

@SusieRainbow Oh my goodness its reached £1,000!!! I had no idea when I proposed a collection that it would ever amount to this much!

The love for Stef is incredible.


----------



## urbantigers

I don’t think there’s anyone she didn’t help, even if you didn’t ask for any specific advice. She had so much knowledge and was so willing to share it.

I have been looking at my previous posts and I joined pf (like so many) when I had a sick cat - my Jaffa had advanced kidney failure. Chillminx was one of the first to offer help and advice and even sent me a supplement to try him on.


----------



## MilleD

Annealise said:


> That is great news.
> 
> It would be great to reach the target for the wreath and then consider Stef's chosen Cat charity. I believe it is called The Arc.
> 
> Thank you lovely members.


Yes, the ARC which is run by Sally. It's near Wolverhampton I think. Not to be confused with the Ark, which I think is in Ashbourne.


----------



## Jonescat

So many lovely words on here - so many people helped and supported. Chillminx will be sorely missed. I had wondered where she was but never ever imagined this. Thankyou for telling us all and setting up / managing the fund, but it is a very sad day.


----------



## oliviarussian

MilleD said:


> Yes, the ARC which is run by Sally. It's near Wolverhampton I think. Not to be confused with the Ark, which I think is in Ashbourne.


Here is their Facebook page for anyone who wants to check it out
https://www.facebook.com/The-ARC-the-ashmore-rescue-for-cats-610309825673191/


----------



## GingerNinja

I'm absolutely devastated to hear this news. Stef was such a lovely, kind lady.... I think she had the patience of a saint!

She will be sorely missed by everyone who knew her in life and virtually. My condolences to her family and loved ones x


----------



## QOTN

Ashmore Rescue details are on Catchat.
https://www.catchat.org/shelter_cen...rs/news&path=197&news_id=473&page=1&section=3


----------



## Lilylass

I am so sad to hear about this  Stef was so kind and helpful to me with Mia issues many years ago now. Many lives, human and feline, have been enriched with her guidance and support.

Sweet dreams lovely lady, you will be very much missed xx


----------



## Paddypaws

https://www.facebook.com/The-ARC-the-ashmore-rescue-for-cats-610309825673191/
I've spoken via message with Sally this morning as she and Stef were close and in contact.


----------



## Soozi

I heard the news yesterday about our dearest Stef passing away. I was so stunned and devastated that I couldn’t even think of any words to express my sadness I spent the afternoon just thinking of her.
I was honoured to be one of her many good friends and only spoke to her in January and now she’s gone! I received a lovely parcel of goodies from her at Christmas and will treasure these things.
Stef will be greatly missed here and in time we just have to come to terms with the loss of such a beautiful person.
Rest peacefully lovely lady. xxx
Give Benjie plenty of snuggles. ❤


----------



## David C

You will be greatly missed 
RIP Stef x


----------



## Guest

Lilylass said:


> Many lives, human and feline, have been enriched with her guidance and support.


Many lives saved too. I'm sure I don't exaggerate when I say this.


----------



## JaimeandBree

May I just say that perhaps the biggest testament to how well regarded Stef was is that members past and present have flocked in their droves to pay tribute to her here, some who have not been seen round these ‘ere parts for many a year and others like me who have been MIA for a shorter spell.

It is also lovely to realise that even when some of us may not post much (or at all) these days, the friendships and networks we have all formed via this forum extend well past its walls, so that when something like this occurs it doesn’t take long for news to reach us and bring us back here. Once a Cat Chatter always a Cat Chatter :Cat


----------



## Guest

As another suggestion, maybe a longer term project, but wouldn’t it be good to collect all the useful health advice she gave and post it in an easy place to find. From CKD, to FIC, from corneal ulcers to IBD, she always had excellent advice. And she often repeated it so many times so patiently even thought it had been discussed before. 

A month or two ago, a new member lost his cat suddenly as a result of a heart attack. He was very confused as to how the vet managed it (not well apparently). I was astonished that on this super technical topic (managing feline cardiac arrest) she had superb advice. Where on earth are we going to find this knowledge in one place? I hope one day it can be collated in a series of sticky threads under relevant health topic (eg kidney, dental, urinary issues etc) so they can be found easily as in my own experience the search function on this forum misses a lot if you don’t use the right search string. And if you are new (when you are in most need of help) you will definitely not know the right terms.


----------



## ebonycat

JaimeandBree said:


> May I just say that perhaps the biggest testament to how well regarded Stef was is that members past and present have flocked in their droves to pay tribute to her here, some who have not been seen round these 'ere parts for many a year and others like me who have been MIA for a shorter spell.
> 
> It is also lovely to realise that even when some of us may not post much (or at all) these days, the friendships and networks we have all formed via this forum extend well past its walls, so that when something like this occurs it doesn't take long for news to reach us and bring us back here. Once a Cat Chatter always a Cat Chatter :Cat


I'm in tears, again 

This forum is such a lovely community, we might not always agree with each other, but we are there for each other when it matters xx


----------



## LittleEms

Gosh I just saw this now, I am genuinely devastated to hear the news and have tears in my eyes. Chillminx was such an invaluable help to me with my kittens and thanks to her knowledge they've done so well. She will be hugely missed.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Douglas' Dad said:


> As another suggestion, maybe a longer term project, but wouldn't it be good to collect all the useful health advice she gave and post it in an easy place to find. From CKD, to FIC, from corneal ulcers to IBD, she always had excellent advice. And she often repeated it so many times so patiently even thought it had been discussed before.
> 
> A month or two ago, a new member lost his cat suddenly as a result of a heart attack. He was very confused as to how the vet managed it (not well apparently). I was astonished that on this super technical topic (managing feline cardiac arrest) she had superb advice. Where on earth are we going to find this knowledge in one place? I hope one day it can be collated in a series of sticky threads under relevant health topic (eg kidney, dental, urinary issues etc) so they can be found easily as in my own experience the search function on this forum misses a lot if you don't use the right search string. And if you are new (when you are in most need of help) you will definitely not know the right terms.


That is an excellent idea


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Douglas' Dad said:


> As another suggestion, maybe a longer term project, but wouldn't it be good to collect all the useful health advice she gave and post it in an easy place to find. From CKD, to FIC, from corneal ulcers to IBD, she always had excellent advice. And she often repeated it so many times so patiently even thought it had been discussed before.
> 
> A month or two ago, a new member lost his cat suddenly as a result of a heart attack. He was very confused as to how the vet managed it (not well apparently). I was astonished that on this super technical topic (managing feline cardiac arrest) she had superb advice. Where on earth are we going to find this knowledge in one place? I hope one day it can be collated in a series of sticky threads under relevant health topic (eg kidney, dental, urinary issues etc) so they can be found easily as in my own experience the search function on this forum misses a lot if you don't use the right search string. And if you are new (when you are in most need of help) you will definitely not know the right terms.


I think that is a brilliant idea.


----------



## ebonycat

Douglas' Dad said:


> As another suggestion, maybe a longer term project, but wouldn't it be good to collect all the useful health advice she gave and post it in an easy place to find. From CKD, to FIC, from corneal ulcers to IBD, she always had excellent advice. And she often repeated it so many times so patiently even thought it had been discussed before.
> 
> A month or two ago, a new member lost his cat suddenly as a result of a heart attack. He was very confused as to how the vet managed it (not well apparently). I was astonished that on this super technical topic (managing feline cardiac arrest) she had superb advice. Where on earth are we going to find this knowledge in one place? I hope one day it can be collated in a series of sticky threads under relevant health topic (eg kidney, dental, urinary issues etc) so they can be found easily as in my own experience the search function on this forum misses a lot if you don't use the right search string. And if you are new (when you are in most need of help) you will definitely not know the right terms.





JaimeandBree said:


> That is an excellent idea





Gallifreyangirl said:


> I think that is a brilliant idea.


I think it's an excellent idea.

We do have one 'Sticky' Thread in Health and Nutrition section.
Stef's 'Elimination Diet'.


----------



## Guest

Gallifreyangirl said:


> I think that is a brilliant idea.


We would probably need some technical help to do this (to search the old threads) but all of us can contribute to the effort according to their interest or expertise/experience. For example, she gave me great advice on feline urinary issues and I can easily locate the posts I think. Others can do something similar - like crowdsourcing. I honestly was amazed and in awe when she knew the ins and outs of oxygen chamber therapy for a cat in crisis (as opposed to the need for invasive intubation). Who knows this stuff? I don't even think many vets will know (at least in relation to cats specifically as most vets treat dogs 80% of the time). And we as owners need to know because if your dying, petrified cat is having a tube stuffed down his throat, you will definitely want to know there are gentler, less stressful but equally effective options.

This is the lifetime of love and experience and I am so eager to make sure we preserve it in her memory for the benefit of the clueless among us like me. When I was at university, my lecturer told me I would learn more from my peers than I would from the profs. chillminx is exactly that fount of knowledge.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Douglas' Dad said:


> We would probably need some technical help to do this (to search the old threads) but all of us can contribute to the effort according to their interest or expertise/experience. For example, she gave me great advice on feline urinary issues and I can easily locate the posts I think. Others can do something similar - like crowdsourcing. I honestly was amazed and in awe when she knew the ins and outs of oxygen chamber therapy for a cat in crisis (as opposed to the need for invasive intubation). Who knows this stuff? I don't even think many vets will know (at least in relation to cats specifically as most vets treat dogs 80% of the time).
> 
> This is the lifetime of love and experience and I am so eager to make sure we preserve it in her memory for the benefit of the clueless among us like me. When I was at university, my lecturer told me I would learn more from my peers than I would from the profs. chillminx is exactly that fount of knowledge.


Well said and you are right, our resident vet @Ceiling Kitty said only yesterday that in some things Stef's knowledge surpassed her own, and CK is a vet with a specialised interest in all things feline.


----------



## Guest

JaimeandBree said:


> Well said and you are right, our resident vet @Ceiling Kitty said only yesterday that in some things Stef's knowledge surpassed her own, and CK is a vet with a specialised interest in all things feline.


Well that is really something considering CK is a class act herself.
If only we all had vets like her.


----------



## TriTri

This is so sad to read. What a wonderful person Stef was. She will be missed by so many. I never had the pleasure of meeting her, but loved how she was always there for the cats and for their families, right into the early hours of the mornings, giving out such valuable advice, reducing the suffering of thousands of cats. R.I.P wonderful Stef xx


----------



## jill3

Douglas' Dad said:


> As another suggestion, maybe a longer term project, but wouldn't it be good to collect all the useful health advice she gave and post it in an easy place to find. From CKD, to FIC, from corneal ulcers to IBD, she always had excellent advice. And she often repeated it so many times so patiently even thought it had been discussed before.
> 
> A month or two ago, a new member lost his cat suddenly as a result of a heart attack. He was very confused as to how the vet managed it (not well apparently). I was astonished that on this super technical topic (managing feline cardiac arrest) she had superb advice. Where on earth are we going to find this knowledge in one place? I hope one day it can be collated in a series of sticky threads under relevant health topic (eg kidney, dental, urinary issues etc) so they can be found easily as in my own experience the search function on this forum misses a lot if you don't use the right search string. And if you are new (when you are in most need of help) you will definitely not know the right terms.


That is a lovely Idea. Perhaps we could have Stef's name in the Thread Title. x


----------



## Purplecatlover

I’ve somewhat gathered my thoughts, although still can’t / haven’t processed that stef has gone. 

the help she gave to everyone, no matter what the problem, time or how many times they asked (I asked the same things a lot ) was incredible. She genuinely was the kindest, most selfless person I’ve ever known & this world is very cruel for taking her away. 

she was so patient with people & so caring about every animal & Jasper wouldn’t be here without her help I will say that. 

Tried to process it with my care coodinator but it still hasn’t sunk in that I will no longer see her about on here. 

I feel so deeply sad for her family & everyone on this forum that we will no longer have her wisdom, help or advice. She was one of a kind.

I struggle with understanding people’s intentions and have a pretty grim outlook on humans and the world, but can genuinely say with all my heart she was such an amazing incredible person & was full of good & I trusted what she said 100% without any shadow of doubt.

I guess it selfish of me to feel angry that we will no longer be seeing her around. I felt that Jasper was safe and she could and would help continuously on my various threads and in other ways. I knew I could always ask if I was unsure & that was a lovely feeling.


I hope she rests in complete peace & is no longer in pain. I wish I would of told her how much she helped and thanked her but it’s too late. 

(I’m no good with words so please forgive me if this doesn’t make sense// I’ve said something wrong).

what an incredible woman, she made the world a better place, especially mine and Jaspers. 

sending love and thoughts to her family. 

until we meet again.

Faye and Jasper xxx


----------



## cheekyscrip

So sorry to hear she is gone.
She will be missed so much.

We were lucky.


----------



## FloozieLoozie

I'm so sorry. She was a lovely patient and knowledgeable person who provided a lot of support in the group. Stef was ever so helpful when I got my first ever cat and had 'new mum' syndrome when I was so afraid I was doing everything wrong.


----------



## Soozi

There was only one Chillminx there will never be another. ❤


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Stef was truly one in a million and helped many a people on the forum with the same questions over and over. I am sure the cats will all be waiting for her at rainbow bridge.


----------



## Citruspips

It’s lovely to think that so many cats and their owners lives were improved by her quiet, selfless and giving nature. Many of us came to the forum initially because our hearts were broken or because we didn’t know where to turn to for advice. She was always there welcoming and ready to give her gentle support when it was needed. Her presence will be greatly missed. 

I hope she’s having cuddles with her special furry friend.


----------



## SbanR

I've just been reading a query over in Nutrition and thought, "Chillminx would have been able to answer that".
You will be so missed Stef RIP


----------



## Calvine

SbanR said:


> I've just been reading a query over in Nutrition and thought, "Chillminx would have been able to answer that".
> You will be so missed Stef RIP


Me too: I saw some query yesterday and immediately thought that normally we would simply wait for chillminx to appear like a fairy godmother.


----------



## MilleD

Citruspips said:


> She was always there welcoming and ready to give her *gentle support* when it was needed.


I think this epitomises her. She was just always there when someone needed help. Detailed, thoughtful, helpful answers,

No drama, no politics, just gentle support.

Rest in Peace Stef xx


----------



## Lunabuma

I'm devastated to hear Steff (Chillminx) has passed away.

Chillminx was a true positive force on the forum and helped and supported so many cat owners with with issues from cat accessories to health and behavioural challenges. I was looking through my page and she always took the time to thank for rep (when rep was a thing). I don't think she ever got into any of the "catty" side of the forum and held her own space in terms of her opinions and advice, and did so in such a thoughtful way. I visited her profile today, over 29k messages on this forum.

How wonderful that all her advice and support is here on the forum for us to remember her, and as a legacy that will provide support and advice to anyone who comes across it in the future.


----------



## jill3

I don't about anybody else but i am tears reading all these lovely tributes. It is just so sad!


----------



## Emmasian

I was saying to some friends that the wonderful tributes have formed their own Book of Condolence. The musical tributes have really moved me.


----------



## Emmasian

Lunabuma said:


> I'm devastated to hear Steff (Chillminx) has passed away.
> 
> Chillminx was a true positive force on the forum and helped and supported so many cat owners with with issues from cat accessories to health and behavioural challenges. I was looking through my page and she always took the time to thank for rep (when rep was a thing). I don't think she ever got into any of the "catty" side of the forum and held her own space in terms of her opinions and advice, and did so in such a thoughtful way. I visited her profile today, over 29k messages on this forum.
> 
> How wonderful that all her advice and support is here on the forum for us to remember her, and as a legacy that will provide support and advice to anyone who comes across it in the future.


Amazing musical tribute, I am dripping tears. X


----------



## teddylion

I agree with everyone here. I only visit this forum occasionally, but reading her posts was enough to understand how kind she was towards both humans and animals. It's strange, but this is the first time I've ever cried about the passing of someone I've never met or even spoken to face to face.


----------



## Soozi

I've just seen this and thought immediately of our Stef ❤


----------



## MontyMaude

Oh I am truly saddened to hear this as she was just so knowledgeable and kind.


----------



## Annealise

@Soozi Oh my, I am blubbing away seeing your post and listening to @Lunabuma piece of music.


----------



## Puddy2shoes

Dear Chillminx, may all the cats over there you loved and helped greet you with a chorus of purrs, and may all the cats over there who had a dreadful life down here now bathe in the warmth of your affection....x


----------



## Annealise

How do you delete a post on here please - I've posted the same thing twice?


----------



## Annealise

Douglas' Dad said:


> As another suggestion, maybe a longer term project, but wouldn't it be good to collect all the useful health advice she gave and post it in an easy place to find. From CKD, to FIC, from corneal ulcers to IBD, she always had excellent advice. And she often repeated it so many times so patiently even thought it had been
> 
> A month or two ago, a new member lost his cat suddenly as a result of a heart attack. He was very confused as to how the vet managed it (not well apparently). I was astonished that on this super technical topic (managing feline cardiac arrest) she had superb advice. Where on earth are we going to find this knowledge in one place? I hope one day it can be collated in a series of sticky threads under relevant health topic (eg kidney, dental, urinary issues etc) so they can be found easily as in my own experience the search function on this forum misses a lot if you don't use the right search string. And if you are new (when you are in most need of help) you will definitely not know the right terms.


Gosh that would be so helpful wouldn't it... I was searching for posts on CKD last year and asked a mod if posts of the subject could be all in a sticky but the answer was sadly no..

Do you know, when I first came across Stef on here I thought she was actually a Vet... My Vet was impressed at my knowledge of CKD recently. You can guess where I acquired most if it from - Stef.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Annealise said:


> How do you delete a post on here please - I've posted the same thing twice?


I'll do it for you.


----------



## Guest

Puddy2shoes said:


> chorus of purrs


I love that. Reminds me of John Taverner's hymn:

"May flights of angels sing thee to thy rest..."


----------



## Guest

Annealise said:


> I was searching for posts on CKD last year and asked a mod if posts of the subject could be all in a sticky but the answer was sadly no..


Why was that? That's what stickies should be for shouldn't they?


----------



## Jenny1966

Just heard the sad news

Always such a helpful, kind, considerate forum member .... never a cross word and always the first to help a newbie. Chillminx you will be sadly missed by all xx


----------



## Annealise

@Lunabuma what is that piece of lovely music called that you posted please?


----------



## Lunabuma

Annealise said:


> @Lunabuma what is that piece of lovely music called that you posted please?


Ludovico Einaudi - I Giorni

Another heartbreakingly beautiful piano piece by the same composer is Nuvole Bianche. Its not for everyone but I find great comfort in music and arts to channel thoughts and feelings.


----------



## Annealise

Soozi said:


> There was only one Chillminx there will never be another. ❤


Absolutely - Irreplaceable❤


----------



## Annealise

lullabydream said:


> Just catching up and I feel like we are all in this little secret members club of who Chillminx helped
> 
> Well I say, what an absolute honour to be part of it. She must be smiling down at us all saying look at all these people confess to pms galore about help, then a little bit of chit chat thrown in. Or rather a lot of chit chat
> 
> I had a feeling it would be the ARC and Sally
> 
> Now remember if any of us win the lottery, we start a rescue in her honour.
> 
> If it wasn't for all her simple brilliant advice I wouldn't even thought I would have the skills to own a cat.


 Re your last sentence you sure took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Annealise

Just been reading the newspapers this morning whilst listening to this piece of music and envisaged this region being Rainbow Bridge and Stef and all her cats running around.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Annealise said:


> Just been reading the newspapers this morning whilst listening to this piece of music and envisaged this region being Rainbow Bridge and Stef and all her cats running around.


Beautiful!


----------



## maisiecat

I've not been here for some time, so very sad to hear the news, Chillminx was always here with advice during all the years I have been on Pet Forums, a kind soul, generous with her time and knowledge, the most knowledgeable cat person I have ever known, very respected and admired and I will miss her terribly, as will many others.


----------



## Guest

I repeatedly come across new posts on cat health where I'm thinking, Stef would know the answer to this. There is a prize which I think Cornell University (one of the world leading vet schools) gives to someone (anyone, pet owners for example), to recognise their ability to communicate information clearly and helpfully in such a way that cat welfare is increased. I wonder if we could nominate Stef for this posthumously. I feel she would never allow us to nominate her if she was still with us but it seems to me another fitting way to commemorate her memory. It is honestly no exaggeration to say you will not find this level of knowledge in one person easily online. You just won't - not in the generous, kind way she offered it anyway for no reward other than the desire to see cats happy and their often anxious and clueless owners better educated.

Oh Stef - I fear you are irreplaceable...


----------



## kimthecat

@Douglas' Dad That's a lovely idea. No disrespect to PF members but when I used to see a post answered by Chilliminx I used to feel relieved as I knew they would get a good answer .


----------



## huckybuck

Douglas' Dad said:


> I repeatedly come across new posts on cat health where I'm thinking, Stef would know the answer to this. There is a prize which I think Cornell University (one of the world leading vet schools) gives to someone (anyone, pet owners for example), to recognise their ability to communicate information clearly and helpfully in such a way that cat welfare is increased. I wonder if we could nominate Stef for this posthumously. I feel she would never allow us to nominate her if she was still with us but it seems to me another fitting way to commemorate her memory. It is honestly no exaggeration to say you will not find this level of knowledge in one person easily online. You just won't - not in the generous, kind way she offered it anyway for no reward other than the desire to see cats happy and their often anxious and clueless owners better educated.
> 
> Oh Stef - I fear you are irreplaceable...


I think that is a lovely idea and I would be more than happy to support such a nomination.


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> I think that is a lovely idea and I would be more than happy to support such a nomination.


Seconded :Cat


----------



## Soozi

I’m in!!!


----------



## SusieRainbow

I love the idea too. However I think we need to find out more and certainly wait until after the funeral before broaching the subject with Stef's family.
No-one could deserve it more.


----------



## Emmasian

I was actually wondering if there was some sort of "service to animals" award we could nominate her for in tribute. This Book of Condolence thread (as I'm calling it) printed off would alone give testament to what a legend Stef was. Agree though it should be a more medium term thing, and of course with family permission.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Emmasian said:


> I was actually wondering if there was some sort of "service to animals" award we could nominate her for in tribute. This Book of Condolence thread (as I'm calling it) printed off would alone give testament to what a legend Stef was. Agree though it should be a more medium term thing, and of course with family permission.


Yes, that was my thought too and why I seperated out the disagreements earlier. I'm sure it would be some comfort to her family, possibly with a little editing.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

JaimeandBree said:


> Seconded :Cat


I am in


----------



## Annealise

@Douglas' Dad Such a great idea! We really have to do this.


----------



## Annealise

SusieRainbow said:


> Yes, that was my thought too and why I seperated out the disagreements earlier. I'm sure it would be some comfort to her family, possibly with a little editing.


I think the family would really appreciate that.


----------



## Tawny75

Oh no, she will be sadly missed. She was so helpful when I first got Sev and Lily x


----------



## huckybuck

Bumping up in case anyone hasn’t heard the tragic news.


----------



## Panti pantera

I've just heard the news and am very sad for this loss. I only joined the Forum last September and she has been amazing, she helped me so much with my cat and always replied to all my posts.

She was an Oracle of knowledge and will be greatly missed.


----------



## Soozi

Panti pantera said:


> I've just heard the news and am very sad for this loss. I only joined the Forum last September and she has been amazing, she helped me so much with my cat and always replied to all my posts.
> 
> She was an Oracle of knowledge and will be greatly missed.


Chillminx touched the hearts of new and old members and friends here with her knowledge and kindness. A very rare lady. x


----------



## ewelsh

I am really missing Stef x


----------



## Soozi

ewelsh said:


> I am really missing Stef x


Me too!


----------



## SusieRainbow

And me.
I think we all are, she was such a calm, steady presence and so dependable.


----------



## Luckymax

My sincere condolences to Stef’s family and friends. I only found out last night about our sad loss of an amazing lady that I never had the privilege to know personally but was always there for everybody. Since joining this forum she was the ‘go to’ even before my own vet. No words can express the sad loss of a truly incredible and inspirational lady. Thank you Stef, for your time, patience and wealth of knowledge. Wish this world was filled with more people like you for your care and compassion towards our fur babies


----------



## Annealise

B


----------



## Annealise

ewelsh said:


> I am really missing Stef x


Me too, I still expect to see her contributions to posts on here. It just feels so odd and very sad without her.


----------



## sandy-cat

I've been off the forums for a little while for one reason or another but chillminx was a guidling light for me amid Sandy's allergies. I found out today and I'm beyond sad. She was an amazing person and so kind, and wise, and wonderful. I will always remember you, Stef.


----------



## huckybuck

Bumping for @jenny armour


----------



## Rachey

I don't often post but read regularly. Chillmox was always so helpful and her advice has shaped how I have raised my kittens. I hope her legacy lives on in the thousands(?) Of cats whose lives she has benefited on her over the years, either directly replied to someone asking for help or from people reading advice and old threads (I know I have).

Just my suggestion but I'd love to see this as a sticky thread. I feel Chillminx deserves that recognition and after following this thread find it heartbreaking that it'll go down the pages.

RIP stef x


----------



## SusieRainbow

Rachey said:


> I don't often post but read regularly. Chillmox was always so helpful and her advice has shaped how I have raised my kittens. I hope her legacy lives on in the thousands(?) Of cats whose lives she has benefited on her over the years, either directly replied to someone asking for help or from people reading advice and old threads (I know I have).
> 
> Just my suggestion but I'd love to see this as a sticky thread. I feel Chillminx deserves that recognition and after following this thread find it heartbreaking that it'll go down the pages.
> 
> RIP stef x


Good idea.
We have plans to print off these pages and bind them for Stef's family with some minor editing. 
Any volunteers?


----------



## NaomiM

SusieRainbow said:


> Good idea.
> We have plans to print off these pages and bind them for Stef's family with some minor editing.
> Any volunteers?


I'm a proofreader by occupation and would be happy to edit for spelling and punctuation etc if you'd like me to do this. Have you thought how/where to get it printed and bound, and what type of binding etc?


----------



## SusieRainbow

NaomiM said:


> I'm a proofreader by occupation and would be happy to edit for spelling and punctuation etc if you'd like me to do this. Have you thought how/where to get it printed and bound, and what type of binding etc?


No, I wouldn't know where to start! I'm hoping someone her has some ideas, also of cost so we can allocate some of the funds to it. Your proof reading and editng would be greatly appreciated though.


----------



## NaomiM

SusieRainbow said:


> No, I wouldn't know where to start! I'm hoping someone her has some ideas, also of cost so we can allocate some of the funds to it. Your proof reading and editng would be greatly appreciated though.


Having a quick look online, the websites I checked seem to average around £25 for a good-quality hardback. It's a bit outside my realm of expertise as I mainly deal with paperback novels etc, so others might know better than me where to get something like this done. I'd be more than happy to do the editing, though - it's the least I can do for Stef.


----------



## lullabydream

NaomiM said:


> Having a quick look online, the websites I checked seem to average around £25 for a good-quality hardback. It's a bit outside my realm of expertise as I mainly deal with paperback novels etc, so others might know better than me where to get something like this done. I'd be more than happy to do the editing, though - it's the least I can do for Stef.


Thank you


----------



## SusieRainbow

NaomiM said:


> Having a quick look online, the websites I checked seem to average around £25 for a good-quality hardback. It's a bit outside my realm of expertise as I mainly deal with paperback novels etc, so others might know better than me where to get something like this done. I'd be more than happy to do the editing, though - it's the least I can do for Stef.


Shall we see if anyone steps up with suggestions? £25 ish sounds reasonable. I could ask my daughter where she got her thesis printed but not sure if that style would be appropriate.


----------



## pipski

Truly saddened and shocked to hear the news about Chillminx. I'm a new and infrequent visitor to this site but she was so much the heart of this forum, so dedicated, knowledgeable and kind.

I hope she would have enjoyed this:
*"Duetto para dos Gatos"* ["Duet for Two Cats"] by G.Rossini (1792-1868). Sung by Hyacinthe de Moulins and Régis Mengus of the French boys choir "Les Petits Chanteurs a la Croix de Bois".






A big thankyou and farewell from all the cats in the land, forever indebted.


----------



## Treaclesmum

I think we should print off all the advice she gave over the years on specific topics on cat welfare, feeding, health conditions and care. No need to print the whole thread but just the lengthy posts where she is dispensing her valuable advice, this would make a priceless volume for anyone who may wish to refer to it in the future as well as those of us who already have benefitted from her words of wisdom.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Treaclesmum said:


> I think we should print off all the advice she gave over the years on specific topics on cat welfare, feeding, health conditions and care. No need to print the whole thread but just the lengthy posts where she is dispensing her valuable advice, this would make a priceless volume for anyone who may wish to refer to it in the future as well as those of us who already have benefitted from her words of wisdom.


That's a great idea but how would we access it?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

SusieRainbow said:


> That's a great idea but how would we access it?


If someone has the time it would mean scrolling through all of Stef's posts and then "copy & paste" the relevant ones - she often posted with regard to cat introductions and food allergies and basically the information on those was pretty much the same each time so it might not take too long to do.


----------



## Psygon

Treaclesmum said:


> I think we should print off all the advice she gave over the years on specific topics on cat welfare, feeding, health conditions and care. No need to print the whole thread but just the lengthy posts where she is dispensing her valuable advice, this would make a priceless volume for anyone who may wish to refer to it in the future as well as those of us who already have benefitted from her words of wisdom.


I actually thought something like this would be amazing. But would be quite a bit of effort. I was thinking it could be something like the petforums guide to owning a cat with a tribute to Stef and loads of her advice alongside some of the other excellent advice on petforums.

There are platforms where you can self publish (and design and layout) books.

If it was sold then any profit could go to rescues etc.

It would be quite a bit of work tho... But would be amazing.


----------



## Guest

I think both an online version and printed version would be great. It can be done with the right IT skills. I think we need to contact the forum owners’ IT staff to see if they can extract all the posts. Then maybe each one of us with a special interest in a topic (eg IBD, FIC, CKD) can highlight the most important posts on that topic and we can catalogue it. I can start by preparing a list of categories which we can all add to as a start.


----------



## Orla

I certainly think it would be nice to have some kind of how to guides penned according to her advice. Either all together as a troubleshooting your cat manual or as individual pieces. Certainly on introductions and exclusion diets she was always the first person tagged. Whether online as webpages or on pamphlets, maybe we have artists in our midst who would illustrate?


----------



## Laura 25

So sad to hear of the passing of Stef. She supported me and my cat and her advice was so valuable to the quality of my cats life.

I had messenged her a few weeks back asking how she was as I know she was going through bad health but never did I realise it was so serious.

Sending the deepest of condolences to her family and loved ones. She will be missed so much xx


----------



## NaomiM

Re Stef's book of remembrance, what are we going to do for the cover? Does anyone have a nice photo of her, maybe with one of her cats? I'm almost done with the interior, but I don't do cover design, so wondering if there's any volunteers to create a cover file?


----------



## SusieRainbow

NaomiM said:


> Re Stef's book of remembrance, what are we going to do for the cover? Does anyone have a nice photo of her, maybe with one of her cats? I'm almost done with the interior, but I don't do cover design, so wondering if there's any volunteers to create a cover file?


Is this the book of tributes? A photo of her with cats sounds perfect!


----------



## NaomiM

SusieRainbow said:


> Is this the book of tributes?


Yes. This is the website I've been looking at for printing: https://manual-printers.co.uk/print...B3SqLRMtpSUsBleneiibafdTGESSMYH4aAkdNEALw_wcB but open to other suggestions!


----------



## SusieRainbow

NaomiM said:


> Yes. This is the website I've been looking at for printing: https://manual-printers.co.uk/print...B3SqLRMtpSUsBleneiibafdTGESSMYH4aAkdNEALw_wcB but open to other suggestions!


I have no suggestions, but thanks for taking this on! Can you give us any idea on price so we can keep some funds back?


----------



## huckybuck

There was a photo on her order of service that was taken when she was quite young with one of her cats that is absolutely lovely.

I think @Annealise might have one of her recent cats though.


----------



## SusieRainbow

huckybuck said:


> There was a photo on her order of service that was taken when she was quite young with one of her cats that is absolutely lovely.
> 
> I think @Annealise might have one of her recent cats though.
> 
> View attachment 466890


That's beautiful.


----------



## NaomiM

SusieRainbow said:


> I have no suggestions, but thanks for taking this on! Can you give us any idea on price so we can keep some funds back?


Looks like it will be £25 + £3.50 P&P.


----------



## NaomiM

huckybuck said:


> There was a photo on her order of service that was taken when she was quite young with one of her cats that is absolutely lovely.
> 
> I think @Annealise might have one of her recent cats though.
> 
> View attachment 466890


That's a lovely photo.


----------



## SusieRainbow

NaomiM said:


> Looks like it will be £25 + £3.50 P&P.


Is that hardback?


----------



## NaomiM

SusieRainbow said:


> Is that hardback?


Yes, hardback with glossy coated pages.


----------



## SusieRainbow

NaomiM said:


> Yes, hardback with glossy coated pages.


What a lovely keepsake that will be, thanks so much for doing this.


----------



## Calvine

Beautiful photo of her looking so happy.


----------



## Annealise

I don't have any recent pics of Stef with her cats,nor a collective one of all them together. However Benji was her favourite of all time. Perhaps one of him?


----------



## NaomiM

How about having the old pic of Stef with a kitten on the front, and a full-page colour pic of Benji inside?


----------



## SusieRainbow

NaomiM said:


> How about having the old pic of Stef with a kitten on the front, and a full-page colour pic of Benji inside?


That sounds perfect.


----------



## Annealise

NaomiM said:


> How about having the old pic of Stef with a kitten on the front, and a full-page colour pic of Benji inside?


Perfect idea.

Thanks so much for your help towards doing the book.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Would we be able to buy the book as individuals? I'd love to have this not only for all of Stef's incredible input and knowledge but also because, well, you know 

Thanks so much @NaomiM for working so hard doing this.


----------



## NaomiM

Mrs Funkin said:


> Would we be able to buy the book as individuals? I'd love to have this not only for all of Stef's incredible input and knowledge but also because, well, you know


I can order multiple copies, so if anyone wants their own, let me know before I put the order in


----------



## huckybuck

I would absolutely love a copy please. Stef’s knowledge was incredible and I could never remember everything. It’s a lovely way to keep her memory going too.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Does the book contain Stef's wonderful words of wisdom or is it just the tributes to her for the family to keep ?


----------



## NaomiM

@huckybuck @Bertie'sMum This is the book with people's messages of condolence from this thread. There has been mention of another book compiling Stef's knowledge and advice, but that would be a separate (and longer-term) project :Bookworm

If we're ordering multiple copies, it looks like it will be £20 a copy rather than £25. I've just asked on the website and they said they can post them out individually, presumably at their standard P&P rate of £3.50 each.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@NaomiM thank you 

I would definitely be interested in a book that contained Stef's advice if it is possible - but, as you say, that would have to be along term project.


----------



## huckybuck

W


NaomiM said:


> @huckybuck @Bertie'sMum This is the book with people's messages of condolence from this thread. There has been mention of another book compiling Stef's knowledge and advice, but that would be a separate (and longer-term) project :Bookworm
> 
> If we're ordering multiple copies, it looks like it will be £20 a copy rather than £25. I've just asked on the website and they said they can post them out individually, presumably at their standard P&P rate of £3.50 each.


Whoops I think I got confused there. Thanks for clarifying as I thought it was the other.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oops, yes, me too. Sorry @NaomiM - if the advice book is ever collated, I would love a copy.

I think the copy of the messages for Stef's family will be a wonderful thing for them to have.


----------



## NaomiM

No worries @huckybuck @Mrs Funkin - I did wonder if there might have been some confusion


----------



## ewelsh

I would also love to have a copy of the book, if that’s alright?


----------



## NaomiM

ewelsh said:


> I would also love to have a copy of the book, if that's alright?


@ewelsh Just to check - did you want a copy of the book of tributes from this thread, or of the future book of Stef's advice if this gets compiled at some point in the future?


----------



## ewelsh

Another one not reading the full thread  sorry @NaomiM so, to confirm, I would like the future book of advice x


----------



## Orla

Shall we start another thread for the book of Stef's words of wisdom once Naomi has worked her wonders with the tribute book for the family, just to avoid any confusion?


----------



## NaomiM

Orla said:


> Shall we start another thread for the book of Stef's words of wisdom once Naomi has worked her wonders with the tribute book for the family, just to avoid any confusion?


Good idea


----------



## Annealise

Orla said:


> Shall we start another thread for the book of Stef's words of wisdom once Naomi has worked her wonders with the tribute book for the family, just to avoid any confusion?


Good idea as some people are confusing the two.


----------



## Annealise

Thought we could add our names on here to request the proposed compilation book, (being made at a later date), of Stef's invaluable topics/advice.

Thanks to @NaomiM /others in advance.


----------



## AstroKitties

Ooh yes please.

I regularly searched the forum prior to getting our kitten (and sometimes still do when worried about something) and it was more often than not that very informative posts from Chillminx that came up. Helped me loads xx


----------



## ewelsh

Please add my name @ewelsh

Huge thanks and applause, to the incredibly kind organisers of this humongous challenge. X


----------



## Psygon

I would love to help (time permitting) in organizing - and then buying.


----------



## Guest

Me too.


----------



## SusieRainbow

I've made this a sticky.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Definitely would like a copy


----------



## SbanR

A copy for me too please.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’d love a copy as well, please. 

I’d be no use except for proof reading...but happy to offer to help if it’s needed


----------



## NaomiM

I'm happy to help with proofreading and prepare it for publishing, but I don't have masses of free time, so would need others to do the legwork of collecting and compiling the advice from all the threads.

Thanks @Psygon and @Mrs Funkin for also volunteering 

Maybe we could open a Google doc and give editing access via a link on this thread, so that everyone who's willing to contribute can do so?


----------



## SusieRainbow

NaomiM said:


> I'm happy to help with proofreading and prepare it for publishing, but I don't have masses of free time, so would need others to do the legwork of collecting and compiling the advice from all the threads.
> 
> Thanks @Psygon and @Mrs Funkin for also volunteering
> 
> Maybe we could open a Google doc and give editing access via a link on this thread, so that everyone who's willing to contribute can do so?


Anyone can pull posts off and transfer them to a doc but if you do need any mod input I'm here.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

SusieRainbow said:


> Anyone can pull posts off and transfer them to a doc but if you do need any mod input I'm here.


It's going to be finding them that will be the problem - Steff made over 30,000 posts !


----------



## SusieRainbow

Bertie'sMum said:


> It's going to be finding them that will be the problem - Steff made over 30,000 posts !


But many will be duplicated, I think she c&p ed some replies that were related to common problems.


----------



## Emmasian

I would love a copy and would be happy to spend some hours on this where I can, though I am a bit limited by working full time. Perhaps if volunteers were given a subject and a time period each?


----------



## huckybuck

I'd really like a copy please.


----------



## Psygon

I was thinking that we could come up with some topics that we think would be good in the book and then look to start collecting relevant info from posts stef made.

so for example if we did do something like a guide to owning a cat we could look at topics such as

finding a cat or kitten
Preparing for their arrival
Making introductions
Playtime
Food, and food problems 

These are just some ideas off the top of my head and I know she may not have provided advice on all of them... 

Maybe we can start with trying to figure out the topics?


----------



## QOTN

I think her most valuable contributions were in Diet and Health Problems and Cat Behaviour and Training. I don't know what we are to do without her. So many people come asking for her advice because she has helped them before.


----------



## NaomiM

Hope this works... Here's the PDF of the tribute book interior. Anything anyone wants changed, please let me know in the next day or two before it goes to print.

@Annealise I'm guessing you're the best person to get the printed book sent to, so that you can pass it on to Stef's husband? If so, could you please PM me your address?


----------



## OrientalSlave

Annealise said:


> Thought we could add our names on here to request the proposed compilation book, (being made at a later date), of Stef's invaluable topics/advice.
> 
> Thanks to @NaomiM /others in advance.


What format are you thinking it should take? Apologies if that's answered further down. My own feelings are that some sort of online resource would be best, as it makes it easy to link to other resources - iCatCare or Pinmore Labs are examples. I'm willing to help with that side of things, I run several cat-related websites.


----------



## Psygon

OrientalSlave said:


> What format are you thinking it should take? Apologies if that's answered further down. My own feelings are that some sort of online resource would be best, as it makes it easy to link to other resources - iCatCare or Pinmore Labs are examples. I'm willing to help with that side of things, I run several cat-related websites.


I think a book or a website would be fab tbh - or even both. But agree that the ability to link out to other useful resources would be ideal.

If it was something physical then it would potentially be a way to continue to raise funds for the chosen cat rescue.


----------



## NaomiM

OrientalSlave said:


> What format are you thinking it should take? Apologies if that's answered further down. My own feelings are that some sort of online resource would be best, as it makes it easy to link to other resources - iCatCare or Pinmore Labs are examples. I'm willing to help with that side of things, I run several cat-related websites.





Psygon said:


> I think a book or a website would be fab tbh - or even both. But agree that the ability to link out to other useful resources would be ideal.
> 
> If it was something physical then it would potentially be a way to continue to raise funds for the chosen cat rescue.


How about a book published in both paperback and ebook? Ebooks can contain external links, and that way you get the best of both worlds with no overheads, as it's free to self-publish on Amazon.


----------



## Psygon

QOTN said:


> I think her most valuable contributions were in Diet and Health Problems and Cat Behaviour and Training. I don't know what we are to do without her. So many people come asking for her advice because she has helped them before.


Maybe we should start with those topics and then see how/if we expand out further from there?


----------



## OrientalSlave

NaomiM said:


> How about a book published in both paperback and ebook? Ebooks can contain external links, and that way you get the best of both worlds with no overheads, as it's free to self-publish on Amazon.


I've done a website for a sports club which has a big manual, using Wiki software - the type of software that Wikipedia uses, though not the exact same one. It has the facility to generate a PDF and table of contents from all the pages in PDF format. That of course means it's free but I'm not sure many copies would be sold if we published it as an eBook. The software produces web pages which work well on all sorts of screens from big ones on a PC, through smaller ones on laptops, to tablets, to phone.

I had trouble getting the PDF generation to work on the software Wikipedia uses, otherwise I thought it was slightly better software. More polished.


----------



## Jojomomo

It looks great @NaomiM, thank you for organising xx


----------



## Nicola234

Looks great, well done x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just read it and weeping all over again. Thanks and big well done Naomi, I’m sure Stef’s family will be stunned at how much she meant to us all.


----------



## Charity

That's wonderful, well done Naomi, what a lot of hard work you've put into it.


----------



## Emmasian

Beautiful, truly. A stunning tribute xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Oh you have done a beautiful job @NaomiM

It's really lovely.

Thank you


----------



## NaomiM

I'm not much good at covers, so this is very basic, but it has the lovely photo of her on it. @Annealise
(Back, spine and front in one file.)


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@NaomiM beautifully done - I hope it brings comfort to Stef's family to know that she was so well regarded and so well loved by all of us.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Would it be appropriate to have a photo of the floral tribute in it somewhere?


----------



## NaomiM

SusieRainbow said:


> Would it be appropriate to have a photo of the floral tribute in it somewhere?


Good idea - I'll get on it


----------



## NaomiM

I could also add a collage of everyone's lovely candles that they lit?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

NaomiM said:


> I could also add a collage of everyone's lovely candles that they lit?


That would be appropriate and show were were thinking of her and with them in spirit on the day of her funeral.


----------



## SusieRainbow

NaomiM said:


> I could also add a collage of everyone's lovely candles that they lit?


Lovely thought!


----------



## Orla

That is wonderful. Thank you for all the time and work you have put into this @NaomiM


----------



## popcornsmum

This is beautiful


----------



## Calvine

@NaomiM: Thank you for your hard work: what a great job you have done.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

I'm a crack proof reader (not that I would normally blow my own trumpet! :Hilarious) and have a vague understanding of many of the subject matters, so happy to help with editing etc if needed.


----------



## Jackie C

Great idea!


----------



## NaomiM

Just waiting for @Annealise 's words now, and then I'll put the order in with the printers.


----------



## SusieRainbow

NaomiM said:


> View attachment 467380
> 
> Just waiting for @Annealise 's words now, and then I'll put the order in with the printers.


This is amazing @NaomiM.


----------



## Annealise

@NaomiM I'll pm you my personal tribute now in a pm.

The addition of all the pics of our candles is just so lovely.


----------



## NaomiM

I have placed the order with the printers. Delivery by 29 April.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

If it's any help just found this sticky by Steff on Elimination Diets
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/elimination-diets.509821/


----------



## huckybuck

That is wonderful!!!! You are an absolute star @NaomiM

I think you truly deserve a prized PF cat chat pen!!! If you PM me your address I'll see if I can find one to send you.


----------



## NaomiM

huckybuck said:


> That is wonderful!!!! You are an absolute star @NaomiM
> 
> I think you truly deserve a prized PF cat chat pen!!! If you PM me your address I'll see if I can find one to send you.


Aww thanks, but no pen necessary - it's honestly a privilege to be able to help. So many on here have amazing talents, be it for art, making things such as cat toys, soap or candles, or having the knowledge to give out really helpful advice like Stef did - I'm just glad to have been able to use the skills I have to help in a small way


----------



## ewelsh

It's perfect, well done and thank you @NaomiM x


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Happy to help in any way I can.


----------



## Treaclesmum

Please add my name to this, it will be such a valuable source of information and a perfect tribute to Stef xx


----------



## Tippi Girl

I am so sorry to hear about Chillminx. I don’t often come on to the forum but when I needed advice about my cat I would always look for CM advice. She will be a great loss to this Community. My condolences to all her family and friends. I have made a donation to her go fund me memorial. RIP


----------



## MizuMummy

I hadn't checked the forum in a long time but Chillminx was incredibly helpful when I had a litany of issues with my kittens when I bought them in January of this year. I don't know what I would have done without that advice as I was at my wit's end. I can't believe she's gone  

My condolences to everyone that knew her through this forum and personally, what a lovely lady to devote her time like that and a really sad loss to the community.


----------



## *Amber*

Oh my goodness, I’ve only just seen this! I’m so very saddened to read this news! She always helped me so very much, and I always trusted her advice. Such a lovely and knowledgeable lady. She will definitely be very much missed. xxx


----------



## lymorelynn

NaomiM said:


> Hope this works... Here's the PDF of the tribute book interior. Anything anyone wants changed, please let me know in the next day or two before it goes to print.
> 
> @Annealise I'm guessing you're the best person to get the printed book sent to, so that you can pass it on to Stef's husband? If so, could you please PM me your address?


I have just caught up and read through all of these beautiful tributes. You have done such a wonderful job with the book. Thank you for your time and consideration in doing it.


----------



## KoolK

Oh my goodness I've just logged in after many months to hear chillminx has passed away.

I'm heartbroken. May she rest in peace.

I honestly can't believe it. She was ever so helpful when snowy became sick, she gave me endless advice. Last we talked she was talking about her home life and was having fun in the weather. This was sometime last year.

I'm honestly so distraught. I had no idea and I feel so guilty for not responding to her DM asking how snowy was when I asked her for advice. I should've checked in with her to see how she was recently.

I love her with all my heart. She was such an empathetic, kind and generous person. May you rest in peace beautiful lady ❤ thank you for everything


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

I would definitely buy a copy x


----------



## jasmine2

NaomiM said:


> I can order multiple copies, so if anyone wants their own, let me know before I put the order in


Sorry for being late but I would love a copy too


----------



## SusieRainbow

jasmine2 said:


> Sorry for being late but I would love a copy too


I think you would be better sending @NaomiM a PM.


----------



## NaomiM

@jasmine2 Just checking as some people have been confused due to two different books being mentioned. This book was made up of PF members' tributes from this thread; if you go back a page or two in this thread you'll see a link to a PDF. People have also been talking about the idea of a longer-term project compiling Stef's wonderful advice into another book. This hasn't yet been done as it's a big project and will take quite some time to complete and numerous volunteers to work on it. There's a separate thread for this under the title "Chillminx's book of wisdom", which is also a sticky in Cat Chat.


----------



## ZoeM

I haven't checked this forum for over a year and am very saddened by what I have read. I can only add to what others have said. @chillminx was one of the kindest, friendliest, most helpful people I have had the pleasure of 'meeting'. I would regularly direct people to her posts for the incredible advice given and kindly way in which she gave that advice. The world is an emptier place without her. Sending my thoughts to her family and friends.


----------



## scatatonic

Saw this thread a little while ago but couldn't begin to comment... Just no words. This is Pablo. He's still here today because of the advice and support @chillminx gave. He was very sick, maxed out his pet insurance and I was in a very bad place when I posted here for help and advice. She recommended I set up a gofundme page and helped both financially and emotionally. Living testament to what a wonderful person she was and a terrible loss x


----------



## lenanowa

Oh wow. I very rarely visit this sub-forum, so only saw this, can’t believe it

Stef was so helpful and supportive when Luna was diagnosed with FIP, she was so knowledgeable, always a fantastic source of information, and just came across as such a kind and caring person - what a loss


----------



## SuboJvR

Such terribly sad news  I don’t know what to say. Chillminx helped me and Joey so so much, what a cruel world this is  rest in peace Stef


----------



## Britt

OMG I didn’t know Chillminx had passed away. She was such a nice
person


----------



## baubbles

I too have just read this and so sad and so sorry for her family. Chilliminx was absolutely lovely and such a giving, helpful soul. RIP Chilliminx.


----------



## Milo’s mum

In the last two weeks I have read some old threads and Chillminx would always give a calm and very knowledgeable advice.
She was an amazing and supportive person! She would always have a good word for everyone.
RIP Dear!


----------



## onca

Just logged back in after being away and saw this news. 
She sorted out my cats issue after only a few messages when my vet was not sure what was going on. 
My cat and I will always be grateful. 
Thanks Chillminx


----------



## TIGGS1

I decieded to come on as i am in bed at mo with covid and i had a shock chillmix was the first person to welcome me to forum i will always remember her although i did not ever meet her but i will always view her as my freind a wonderful ladyxxx


----------



## SnowyMittens

I have just looked back at my very first post in 2012 asking for advice on a problem for my young cat - Chillminx was the person who replied with a suggestion that I followed and it worked amazingly. That was my very first post and I didn’t come back until very recently when the same cat (Waffles) got sadly very sick. What a wonderful lady to always have time for a newbie. Thank you from myself and certainly from my Wafflepops xxx


----------



## Minuscule

I didn't log in for a very long time, I just did and saw this horrible news. I am so sad to learn this... Stef was always there to give me good advice with Ren's issue. She was a wonderful human being.
Ren and I are thinking of her and thanking her for all she did for us.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Minuscule said:


> I didn't log in for a very long time, I just did and saw this horrible news. I am so sad to learn this... Stef was always there to give me good advice with Ren's issue. She was a wonderful human being.
> Ren and I are thinking of her and thanking her for all she did for us.


She is very much missed.


----------



## Minuscule

SusieRainbow said:


> She is very much missed.


Oh yes, she was amazing. I am shocked and sad.


Edit: Been thinking a lot about Stef today, I read some old messages she sent me and they were all lovely. What a wonderful person she was, knowing she's not there anymore is so very sad. I wonder if she knew how many people she touched on this forum.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Minuscule said:


> Oh yes, she was amazing. I am shocked and sad.
> 
> 
> Edit: Been thinking a lot about Stef today, I read some old messages she sent me and they were all lovely. What a wonderful person she was, knowing she's not there anymore is so very sad. I wonder if she knew how many people she touched on this forum.


We, as a forum, raised funds for The Arc Cat rescue on her behalf and for a wreath in the shape of a cat. There was also a book, privately published, with examples of her wisdom and compassion. Her family know how much she was loved and appreciated by us all, I can assure you of that.
If you would like to donate to the Arc I'm sure Sally would be delighted to accept. You could tell her it's in memory of Stef.





The ARC - the ashmore rescue for cats







www.facebook.com


----------



## SpencerK

Oh my, no. This is extremely distressing. I have, on multiple occasions, told my parter about advice given by Chilliminx she was amazing. When my boys died, she was there for me and helped me through.

Sadly, my darling rescue Tia got put to sleep yesterday - I'm more than devastated, I feel suicidal even. Tia was a rescue I got at 8 years old, she had the worst case of IBD, nothing working. She lost so much weight. She was my double heart cat, and I only had her for, 4, years. I came here to maybe speak to her as she helped me last time.

This is so so so sad, what a horrible time. RIP you amazing beautiful soul, I hope you are reunited with your fur babies. What a loss for us and cats.


----------



## Annealise

Chilliminx was indeed amazing. I miss her greatly she was a great friend.

So very sorry for the loss of your Tia. It is the most difficult and bravest decision cat owners have to make. It sounds as if she had a lot to contend with. Sleep tight Tia.


----------



## huckybuck

So sad and sorry for the loss of Tia. How lovely that you felt you wanted to talk to Chillminx about it. It’s dreadfully sad she is no longer with us - we all miss her so very much. 

I have no doubt she is welcoming Tia into her arms to look after her until you meet again.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So sorry to read abut Tia @SpencerK  It's so hard but you have made the right decision for her, the pain you feel is in direct relation to how much you loved her. Go well, Tia, knowing you are truly loved. 

I like to think of Chillminx surrounded by all of her own cats and all of those that she has helped and loved at a distance too. She will never be short of feline company, that's for sure.


----------

